# YO MAMA! POKEMON STYLE!



## Kabigon (May 10, 2009)

So this is the game I'm trying to starrt. Anyways, it has you telling YO MAMA! jokes but Pokemon themed. You tell it to the person above you and uh that's pretty much it.

Someone post so I can insult them.


----------



## Bombsii (May 10, 2009)

Your momas so fat Snorlax went "Woah Mama!"


----------



## Kai Lucifer (May 10, 2009)

You mama's so fat she irons her clothes down Cycle Path.


----------



## Bombsii (May 10, 2009)

Your moma's so dumb she thought she could cut a tree with safety scissors.


----------



## Notoriously Unknown (May 10, 2009)

Your mommas so dumb she sent a kid out alone on a worldwide journey with only a few animals for company.


----------



## Bombsii (May 10, 2009)

^ Greattttt.

Your momas so stupid she spent your life savings on a doll whilst you were exploring Jhoto.


----------



## Gakidou (May 10, 2009)

Yo Mama so fat, when she went swimming, a bunch of wailord started singing "We are family....Even though you're bigger then me!"


----------



## Minkow (May 10, 2009)

Shame, you're starting this on Mother's Day.


----------



## President Michael Wilson (May 10, 2009)

Your mother caught _my_ Pokemon last night.


----------



## Not Meowth (May 10, 2009)

Minkow said:


> Shame, you're starting this on Mother's Day.


Heh, here in England Mother's Day was back in March, so it's all good :D

Yo mama's so fat, she makes HWOSA look conventional. [/fail]


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (May 10, 2009)

Yo mama's so stupid, she had to ask an old caffeine-addicted man how to catch a Caterpie.


----------



## Dragonclaw (May 11, 2009)

Yo mammas so fat, when she came back from the beach I thought she was a Magmortar!


----------



## Jester (May 12, 2009)

Yo momma so fat that when she stood in the way of diglett cave, People kept playing the Poke flute.


----------



## Bombsii (May 12, 2009)

Your momas so dumb she tried singing to Jigglypuffs lullaby.


----------



## Jester (May 12, 2009)

You momma so stupid she thought that milotic and gyrados were related.

((Venting there a bit on how little kids call milotic a female gyrados))


----------



## magnemite (May 12, 2009)

Yo mama's so dumb, she thought the nuggets were just gold-wrapped chocolates.


----------



## Jester (May 13, 2009)

Yo momma's so dumb she thought that joke was funny.


----------



## magnemite (May 15, 2009)

(;_;)
Yo mama's so fat, she ate a snorlax and said it was just a light snack


----------



## Kabigon (May 16, 2009)

Yo Mama so ugly that even Jynx has to turn away.


----------



## magnemite (May 16, 2009)

Yo mama's so ugly, she's caused brock to almost always have his eyes closed.


----------



## Ether's Bane (May 20, 2009)

Yo mama's so short, she thinks Natu is Godzilla.

(By the way, Natu is the shortest Pokemon.)


----------



## mewtini (Mar 1, 2011)

Can I bring this back...? Anyway, Yo mama's so fat, 5 Snorlax at a time bounce on her belly.


----------



## I liek Squirtles (Mar 1, 2011)

Yo mama's so scary, Sharpedo swim away from het.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Mar 2, 2011)

Yo mama's so dumb, she thought PP Up was Viagra.


----------



## mewtini (Mar 2, 2011)

Yo mama's so crazy, she ran down Cycling road even when bikers told her to get on a bike.
^
|
FAIL


----------



## Cap'n Sofa (Mar 3, 2011)

Yo mama's so dumb, she thought Magmortar was what they used to lay bricks on Cinnabar.


----------



## Lili (Mar 3, 2011)

Yo mama makes Magikarp seem useful.


----------



## Lord of the Fireflies (Mar 3, 2011)

Yo mama's so dumb she thinks pikachu is actually a good pokemon. oh wait no thats you


----------



## mewtini (Mar 3, 2011)

Hey! Pikachu is useful if it's Level 100 and evolved into Raichu! Wait, no, that's a different Pokemon. Nevermind!
Yo mama so dumb, she uses Eggs for battle and cries when she loses against a Level 2 Starly. Oh, and the Egg dies, too.


----------



## I liek Squirtles (Mar 3, 2011)

Yo Mama's so stupid, she thought Arbok evolved into Seviper!

I can't believe nobody's done this one.


----------



## Barubu (Mar 3, 2011)

Yo momma's so stupid, she thought Tepig was Umbreon!


----------



## Zero Moment (Mar 4, 2011)

Yo momma's so old, Rampardos had legends about her.


----------



## Wargle (Mar 4, 2011)

Yo momma so dumb Bidoof beat her at Jeopardy


----------



## mewtini (Mar 4, 2011)

Yo mama so weird she wears all clothes and carries laptops inside out. Oh gosh poor laptop D:


----------



## Lili (Mar 5, 2011)

Yo momma so dumb she doesn't know how to work her PokeNav.


----------



## SonicNintendo (Mar 5, 2011)

Yo momma so fat, Magikarp's Splash pales in comparison (at least yo momma's does something...)!


----------



## nerdpoker_david (May 17, 2011)

Yo momma so stupid that she hits herself even when she's not confused.

Yo momma so fat that she fainted from one low kick.

You momma so ugly that Attract failed.

Yo momma so old, Arceus was in her yearbook.


----------



## I liek Squirtles (May 17, 2011)

Yo mama's so fat mega punch was inneffective.


----------



## RespectTheBlade (May 17, 2011)

Yo mama so ugly, trainers throw blue pokeblocks at her. But she ain't evolving anytime soon.


----------



## DarkAura (May 18, 2011)

Yo mamma so fat, when she jumped on Ho-oh's rainbow, skittles fell from the rainbow.

^
 l
*total fail*


----------



## Aletheia (May 19, 2011)

Yo mama so fat random trainers throw Heavy Balls at her thinking she's a snorlax.


----------



## Mendatt (May 19, 2011)

Yo mama's so ugly that she's been mistaken for an Eelektross.
That's right. I'm dissin you, Eelektross.


----------



## DarkAura (May 19, 2011)

Yo mamma's so fat, Groundon seemed as small as a feather


----------



## Mendatt (May 19, 2011)

Yo mama got bitten by a shellder. Nuff said.


----------



## DarkAura (May 19, 2011)

Yo Mamma so dumb, she thought Arcanine was apart of the legendary birds (arcticuno, Zapdos, Moltres).


* BTW,arcanine was thought to be apart of the legendary birds, but nintendo just decided not to.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (May 21, 2011)

Yo mama's so stupid, she spent her life savings to buy a slowpoke's tail.


----------



## tymer55 (May 22, 2011)

yo mama so stupid that she walked up to a Giratina and kissed it thinking it was you.


----------



## Luxcario (Sep 26, 2011)

Yo mams's so ugly she went to the Great Marsh and all the Barboach gasped in horror.


----------



## I liek Squirtles (Sep 26, 2011)

Yo mama's so stupid, she gave her Level 19 Magikarp an Everstone.


----------



## DarkAura (Oct 1, 2011)

Yo mama's so stupid, she thought that Sunkern was a god compared to Articuno AND Moltres combined.


----------



## hyphen (Oct 1, 2011)

Yo mama's so fat that she's as big as Giratina.
-fail-


----------



## DarkAura (Oct 2, 2011)

~Epic Failure~

Yo Mama's so Ugly, a Hydreigon looks like a supermodel compared to her.


----------



## Nahkriin (Jan 16, 2012)

Yo moma soo fat jigglypuff learned her brawl special from her


----------



## SquishierCobra (Jan 16, 2012)

Yo Mama so dumb, she thinks Pokemon is actually the name of a DIGIMON, and decided to make up attacks for it!


----------



## Frostagin (Jan 22, 2012)

Yo mama so ugly, Stunkfisk(or however you spell it) looks like Lopunny in comparison!


----------



## kyeugh (Sep 27, 2012)

Yo mama so fat, when she jumps in the pool, her Splash does damage.


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck (Sep 29, 2012)

Yo mama so weak, a Magikarp beat her

(Weeell, considering it is possible to sweep a team of ubers with a Magikarp)


----------



## kyeugh (Sep 29, 2012)

Yo mama so stupid, a Drowzee ate her dreams and died.


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck (Sep 29, 2012)

Yo mama so ugly, even Bronzor breaks when she looks at one.


----------



## kyeugh (Sep 29, 2012)

Aha. This is literally just a battle between us now.

Yo momma so ugly, Regigigas forgot he had Slow Start and RAN


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck (Sep 29, 2012)

I think so. Maybe somebody will randomly jump in.

Anyways, yo mama so big, even Snorlax can't eat her


----------



## kyeugh (Sep 29, 2012)

LOL, hopefully.

Yo mama so fat, she beat Munchlax in an eating competition.


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck (Sep 29, 2012)

Yo mama so fat, she has the ability Thick Fat

^ Fail, I know


----------



## Keldeo (Sep 30, 2012)

yo mama so smelly she has the ability Stench

^double fail


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck (Sep 30, 2012)

Yo mama so ugly, even a Stunfisk quaked in fear as she walked past.


----------



## Keldeo (Sep 30, 2012)

yo mama so fat she has more zip codes than a snorlax


----------



## kyeugh (Oct 19, 2012)

Yo mama so ugly, when a Venonat walked up to her, it threw up and walked away.

Yes, it must be Venonat.  Venonat are cute, but in an ugly way.


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck (Oct 20, 2012)

Yo mam so weak a Magikarp beat her
(Wow I am un-inventive)


----------



## Mewmic (Nov 7, 2012)

Yo mama so stupid she caught a Sunkern with a Master Ball.


----------



## SonicScrewdriverTaco (Nov 6, 2013)

Yo mama is so stupid she thought Pokemon was a game where you poke people from Jamaica (no offense)


----------



## LadyJirachu (Mar 26, 2017)

Yo Mama is so strong that not even Korrina's Mega Lucario can take her out :P


----------

